# What browser is lightest on memory and CPU?



## Rockstar11 (Nov 20, 2012)

I’m looking for a browser which is very light on memory & CPU. and has ad blocking feature.
To be used for:
Opening multiple pages, and have them keep open for a very long time
Youtube videos


my laptop is compaq.

Ms windows XP professional SP3
intel celeron m cpu 420 1.60ghz
mobile intel 945gm express chipset family
Memory :256 RAM


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

This thread is going to be like this...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/165714-best-windows-video-player.html

Here's my share:
Lightweight Browsers


----------



## noob (Nov 20, 2012)

> Opening multiple pages, and have them keep open for a very long time
> Youtube videos



Doesn't qualify for 256MB system RAM. Better use IE with only 1 tab.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Nov 20, 2012)

Best one is K-meleon, extremely light. But runs slow if page is very heavy. Good features like Flash block and tabbed browsing.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

Just use Chrome. Its good enough but don't open too many pages and don't use themes and extensions, 1 or 2 extensions are OK.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 20, 2012)

10 Web Browsers Tested for RAM and CPU Usage


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2012)

Opera is the lightest on memory and CPU.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Opera is the lightest on memory and CPU.


This. I also use Firefox though most of the time(which I don't think is too system heavy)


gameranand said:


> Just use Chrome. Its good enough but don't open too many pages and don't use themes and extensions, 1 or 2 extensions are OK.


The thread is about lightweight browsers that are resource friendly not browsers that are bloated and slow lol


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmmm.....I was kinda confused. Didn't saw his RAM, Sorry about that. Yeah Opera is good for you.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> This thread is going to be like this...
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/165714-best-windows-video-player.html
> 
> Here's my share:
> Lightweight Browsers



thanks..


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

this is just lol. run linux and use eLinks, or lynx.

better upgrade ram to 512 mb at least.

someone may donate you their ram out of pity, ask around.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

@OP:   Is yours - DDR RAM or DDR2 RAM?
256MB is way low, as dg said.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 22, 2012)

945 supports ddr2, iirc.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 22, 2012)

gearbox said:


> @op:   Is yours - ddr ram or ddr2 ram?
> 256mb is way low, as dg said.



ddr ram


----------



## samfisher123 (Nov 22, 2012)

My Friend you better try "opera" browser ,its much better than other browsers ,it uses very less resources.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 22, 2012)

samfisher123 said:


> My Friend you better try "opera" browser ,its much better than other browsers ,it uses very less resources.



okk thanks i will try.

right now im using google chrome. i cant use multi tab


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> ddr ram


DDR RAM is way old, infact new DDR4 RAM's are due in 2012.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> okk thanks i will try.
> 
> right now im using google chrome. i cant use multi tab



why not upgade to 1GB Ram ??


----------



## frankeric (Nov 23, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> I’m looking for a browser which is very light on memory & CPU. and has ad blocking feature.
> To be used for:
> Opening multiple pages, and have them keep open for a very long time
> Youtube videos
> ...



+1 for chorme its the best option for you at this time brother.


----------



## Minion (Nov 23, 2012)

opera


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay,this might not help you much.but whynot try some linux distro which is low on resources like slitaz,which runs good on 128 mb ram.The default midori browser is good and there is also a firefox version that you can install.SliTaz GNU/Linux (en)


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2012)

IE10,Opera & Firefox


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

samfisher123 said:


> My Friend you better try "opera" browser ,its much better than other browsers ,it uses very less resources.



now i am using Opera. is working... but not good..
but better than chrome and firefox



topgear said:


> why not upgade to 1GB Ram ??



i cant upgrade ram.

because this is not my laptop...


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 23, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> I’m looking for a browser which is very light on memory & CPU. and has ad blocking feature.
> To be used for:
> Opening multiple pages, and have them keep open for a very long time
> Youtube videos
> ...



With this configuration its horribly wrong to use Windows XP. As many others members did, I strongly suggest you to use a lightweight Linux distribution like, PuppyLinux. You can even run LinuxMint Mate edition. But don't go for Xubuntu or any other distro that run Xfce. Xfce is almost as heavy as GNOME and a lot buggier. Also do read about distros like ArchBang and CrunchBang. They are, as I heard, very lightweight(I have not used them though). These two runs OpenBox desktop environment instead of GNOME or KDE or Xfce. With that sort of config, your overall experience will be much better if you run linux instead of Windows XP. Also, there are some *very* lightweight(even text mode) browsers available for Linux. NetSurf and Midori are just two examples. And, because the OS itself is lighter, you can even run full featured browsers like Firefox. 

Now if you decide to stick to Windows, for whatever the reason(I don't think there is any), I am helpless here. I do not think there is a browser available for Windows that is light enough.

Oh, Btw, you can even install Linux side by side in the same harddisk where windows installed without removing windows.  It gives yet another reason to install Linux.  Just google "how dualboot linux windows".


----------



## a_medico (Nov 23, 2012)

There used to be text-only browser. Cant recall the name. Lynx or something. But not very good browsing experience. Opera is good.

also Avant is good. been using it since many years.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2012)

^elinks i guess


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 23, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^elinks i guess



Yeah I use elinks and lynx regularly on linux. Not sure if they are available for windows. I think NetSurf is the lightest graphical browser out there, also its a free software. Again, not sure if its there for windows.


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2012)

no windows version of NetSurf is available though you can download a browser called NetSurf from download.com but they are entirely different from each other and same goes for the publisher too.


----------

